# IBS - maybe all in my mind.



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I wonder if my bowel problems are all in my mind. I'm not saying, of course, that I don't have digestive problems. What I do have is a functional bowel disorder, with no obvious clue to what brought it on.So is it my mind that is causing IBS-type symptoms? Is my mind punishing my body because of past behaviour? I have had 2 sessions with a high-standing hypnotherapist and we are working on how my mind or my soul or whatever you like to call it, is influencing my body. We have dealt with issues of guilt, etc, as well as visualising having a clean, clear bowel. So far, there has been no difference, but, to me, this theory does make some sense. I can accept that maybe because of guilt I harbour my mind is punishing the body. He has suggested that I could consider eliminating a certain behaviour in particular which might be contrary to what my soul would consider to be desirable. I can only try.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Arnie, how is it going have you had more sessions?The mind doesn't go after punishing the body with its own intent. Their are emotions and learned behavior ect., but the gut and brain work together.So each can set each other off.


----------

